# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Rode bultjes. Groter dan bij PK

## Yeroon



----------


## Yeroon

Na een dagje verder zoeken gevonden wat het was: Pityriasis Rosea

Meer info: http://www.huidinfo.nl/pityrose.html

Ervaringen van 'patienten' (Engels): http://experience.patient.co.uk/disc..._list.php?d=45

Groeten

----------


## Earth

Hier had ii nog nooit iets van gehoord, ik zou ook gedacht hebben dat het een soort allergie was, gekregen van eten of van je matras (huismeiten).

Tof dat je zelf de nodige info hebt gevonden en bedankt voor het linkje, het was echt interessant om te weten  :Wink: .

Groeten

----------


## roeska12345

Hoi Heb ik ook gehad. Bij mij jeukte het trouwens niet zo. Meestal komt het door stress zeggen ze. Bij klopte dat wel.

groet Roes

----------


## roeska12345

Bij mij bedoel ik

----------

